# respect et idiotie des questions



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

WOW .. j'ai reçu un avertissement, bompi se venge !!!

et il a traité ma question d'idiote avant qu'il donne "une réponse" !!!

personnellement, je souhaite attirer l'attention de tous les modérateurs, si vous pensez que ma question concernant le sdk ios était idiote supprimez moi !!

je pense que donner un pouvoir quelconque à un incompétant risque de nuire à la qualité de ce forum, avec tous mes respects à tous les modérateurs et en particulier à bompi !

passez une bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Bah alors...


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Bon. On ne va peut-être pas s'amuser comme ça toute la soirée, hein ?


----------

